# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Malaria worries

## South East Asia

Hi, 

My boyfriend and I will be in South East Asia for 6 months and have been advised by a nurse that we need to take Malaria tablets for the duration of this. When given the information sheet about it, the price was between £60-£80 for a two week course, which obviously is quite concerning since we are there for 6 months! Is it that expensive and are there alternative ways of getting it?

Could we get it once we're there, because also, I am a little worried about carrying around 6 months supply of malaria tablets! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

----------


## jasminblue

They are a tetracycline antibiotic and easier to take than other courses with fewer side-effects. One known side-effect, howver, is the 10% risk of photosensitivity skin reactions and high factor sun block should be used.

My partner, Elaine, suffered sunburn beneath her finger nails (believe it or not) and on the tops of her feet. This despite the fact we live in Turkey and have quite regualr exposure to the sun during the year.US plugs fit, it's just that not all sockets have the third (ground) hole, so you may need a simple cheap converter plug thingy if for example you bring a laptop that has a third pin.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

I’d definitely sure your tour will be awesome.

----------


## donal

malaria infections in a village in the West African country found that growing resistance to a common type of insecticide by Anopheles gambiae mosquitoes -- the species responsible for transmitting malaria to humans in Africa -- is causing the disease to rebound.

"These findings are of great concern," the researchers, led by Jean-Francois Trape from the Development Research Institute in Dakar, wrote in a study in The Lancet Infectious Diseases journal on Thursday.

Despite decades of efforts to beat it with insecticides, indoor spraying, bednets and combination drugs, malaria still kills nearly 800,000 people a year, most of them babies and young children in sub-Saharan Africa.

Trape pointed to studies from Africa and South America which have suggested resistance to common insecticides is on the rise, and said this could have serious implications for malaria control strategies, particularly since there are few alternative insecticides that are effective, cheap and safe for humans.

Trape's team set out to assess the impact of the introduction of malaria drugs known as artemis-combination therapies (ACTs) as the first-line treatment for malaria, and the distribution of long-lasting deltamethrin-treated bednets in a rural west African population. Deltamethrin is one of the main insecticides used to control malaria in Africa and is recommended by World Health Organization.

In the village of Dielmo in Senegal, they analysed data on malaria cases and mosquito populations that were collected one and a half years before the drugs and bednets were introduced, and two and half years afterwards.

----------


## peterjack58

Trape pointed to studies from Africa and South America which have suggested resistance to common insecticides is on the rise, and said this could have serious implications for malaria control strategies, particularly since there are few alternative insecticides that are effective, cheap and safe for humans.

----------


## smithwilliam12

They are a tetracycline antibiotic and easier to take than other courses with fewer side-effects. One known side-effect, howver, is the 10% risk of photosensitivity skin reactions and high factor sun block should be used.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

They are a tetracycline anti-biotic and simpler to take than other programs with less side-effects. One known side-effect, howver, is the 10% chance of photosensitivity epidermis side results and higher aspect sun prevent should be used.

----------


## devincard01

Trape indicated to research from African-american and Southern region The united states which have recommended level of capacity common pesticides is increasing, and said this could have serious significances for malaria control techniques, particularly since there are few substitute pesticides that are effective, inexpensive and safe for people.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Trape pointed to studies from Africa and South America which have suggested resistance to common insecticides is on the rise, and said this could have serious implications for malaria control strategies, particularly since there are few alternative insecticides that are effective, cheap and safe for humans.

----------


## maximac

I know to bring deet, wear long clothes, etc. I want to take anti-malaria pills, but am worried about the side effects. Also, just plain worried about getting malaria and the long-term health effects if I get it and survive.

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Coming to Southeast Asia, malaria is quite common and it is very dangerous for us. So be prepared with medicine and keep your body warm at night, do not drink too much alcohol. Besides, dengue fever is very dangerous, you need to keep this in mind.

----------

